
Openrsync – a clean-room implementation of rsync with a BSD (ISC) license - conductor
https://github.com/kristapsdz/openrsync
======
bjoli
Is there any reason for this apart from disliking GPLv3? The open part seems
rather slanderous considering that rsync, from what I gather, is also open.

~~~
chousuke
My first impression is that the author might intend to have this included in
the OpenBSD base system, which I suppose requires a clean reimplementation. I
can see how it might be something they'd want in base.

I suppose rewriting it would also make it easier to employ whatever security
hardening techniques are available in OpenBSD for a tool like rsync.

